# SUPERNOVA2 CHUCK



## Fingerjoint (14 Oct 2012)

Hi all

Can someone tell me what chucks will be compatible with a Nova jaws range 

Peter


----------



## henton49er (14 Oct 2012)

Basically the Nova jaws from Record Power and the Patriot jaws from Robert Sorby will be compatable with the Supernova 2 chuck, but I don't think anything else is.

I have a Patriot and a Supernova (1) chuck and all the jaws are interchangeable.


----------



## WoodMangler (15 Oct 2012)

henton49er":xhxlqz4b said:


> Basically the Nova jaws from Record Power and the Patriot jaws from Robert Sorby will be compatable with the Supernova 2 chuck, but I don't think anything else is.


I have a Supernova chuck with a mix of Nova and Patriot jaws - everything fits, but there's one oddity - any idea why the Nova jaws are numbered as to where they fit, but the Sorby ones aren't ?


----------



## henton49er (15 Oct 2012)

WoodMangler":1nu5pu01 said:


> I have a Supernova chuck with a mix of Nova and Patriot jaws - everything fits, but there's one oddity - any idea why the Nova jaws are numbered as to where they fit, but the Sorby ones aren't ?



Sorby claim that their jaws are so accurately machined that it does not matter which order you place them in when mounting. All my jaws are Nova, so I cannot verify that from experience, though!!


----------



## EnErY (15 Oct 2012)

Is this the Taffs Corner? I too Have The supernova 2 But i dont rate the gripper jawsThey Dont hold The Piece very well it might Be me as a newbie But looking at Axminster jaws there is more Bite On them . mine are numbered But yet To find out The reason Why.


----------



## KimG (15 Oct 2012)

The long nose jaws on the patriot are also numbered, for the reason that when mounted in sequence the gripper grooves form a thread that tightens on the piece, I also have the gripper Jaws for the nova, I have not checked but wonder if the numbering serves a similar purpose?


----------



## Spindle (15 Oct 2012)

Hi

Dakota XT700 jaws will also fit both of the above chucks.

Regards Mick


----------



## Fingerjoint (15 Oct 2012)

Thank you all for that information is the Patriot chucks any good as I would like to get a second chuck as I have loads of nova jaws and bits

Peter


----------



## 12345Peter (16 Oct 2012)

Fingerjoint":2zze4uus said:


> Thank you all for that information is the Patriot chucks any good as I would like to get a second chuck as I have loads of nova jaws and bits
> 
> Peter



Great chuck, I have two of them and about to get a 3rd from Peter Childs who does the COMPatriot chuck, which is the same chuck just without the jaws and insert for £90 which is great if you already have the jaws.

Regards
Peter


----------



## henton49er (16 Oct 2012)

12345Peter":2g606fih said:


> Fingerjoint":2g606fih said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for that information is the Patriot chucks any good as I would like to get a second chuck as I have loads of nova jaws and bits
> ...



I bought the COMpatriot chuck at the Yandles Show last month and it is very good. I have used it with 4" jaws with no trouble, and all my Nova jaws fit very well and are a good tight and matching fit when the jaws are closed. The chuck is quiet in operation and the jaws are easy to tighten and loosen with the big T-bar key provided. I would happily buy another if I could justify a third chuck!!


----------



## 12345Peter (16 Oct 2012)

henton49er":2yi4d6vf said:


> I bought the COMpatriot chuck at the Yandles Show last month and it is very good. I have used it with 4" jaws with no trouble, and all my Nova jaws fit very well and are a good tight and matching fit when the jaws are closed. The chuck is quiet in operation and the jaws are easy to tighten and loosen with the big T-bar key provided. I would happily buy another if I could justify a third chuck!!



I have the bowl reversing jaws fairly permanently fixed to one. I find that quite handy and sometimes leave an unfinished piece on the other chuck rather than trying and failing to get it re-chucked 100% right. I now have a mini lathe and a third chuck could be allocated to that lathe, actually I could do with a 4th really :lol: 

Regards
Peter


----------



## woodyturner (16 Oct 2012)

12345Peter":152cqb1h said:


> henton49er":152cqb1h said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the COMpatriot chuck at the Yandles Show last month and it is very good. I have used it with 4" jaws with no trouble, and all my Nova jaws fit very well and are a good tight and matching fit when the jaws are closed. The chuck is quiet in operation and the jaws are easy to tighten and loosen with the big T-bar key provided. I would happily buy another if I could justify a third chuck!!
> ...


Show of LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 12345Peter (16 Oct 2012)

woodyturner":37gr3ub4 said:


> Show of LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:



No Woody that wasn't showing off, it was my justification of you can't have too may chucks :lol: 

Regards
Peter


----------



## woodyturner (16 Oct 2012)

12345Peter":1wrur055 said:


> woodyturner":1wrur055 said:
> 
> 
> > Show of LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I couldn't agree more Peter I'm thinking of getting the new Axminster one just because I like it LOL


----------



## Spindle (16 Oct 2012)

Hi

I have seven scroll chucks, each fitted with differing jaw sets - havn't been able to 'justify' an eighth so far but you never know, I'm sure a need will arise in the future :wink: 

Regards Mick


----------



## gregmcateer (16 Oct 2012)

THe Toolpost Versachuck also has all the carriers to work with the different jaws.


----------



## woodyturner (16 Oct 2012)

gregmcateer":2775cugj said:


> THe Toolpost Versachuck also has all the carriers to work with the different jaws.



I done a comparison on that one against the new Axminster chuck and it only works out £30 cheaper by the time you add up all the other bits needed so I'm still with the axminster one seeing as I already have a complete axminster set up plus my wife has said she will get it for Christmas for me even cheaper LOL


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (16 Oct 2012)

EnErY":2d53d5oz said:


> mine are numbered But yet To find out The reason Why.


I could be totally wrong here but I assumed this was so you could mark your work-piece, for re-mounting in the same position on the chuck later.


----------



## Fingerjoint (17 Oct 2012)

Hi

if anybody is interested the Patriot Chuck - bare, no jaws is going for £69.99 at this web site http://www.intertoolsonline.co.uk/prod.php?prod=3014

Peter


----------



## henton49er (18 Oct 2012)

Fingerjoint":30qlwqdv said:


> Hi
> 
> if anybody is interested the Patriot Chuck - bare, no jaws is going for £69.99 at this web site http://www.intertoolsonline.co.uk/prod.php?prod=3014
> 
> Peter




+VAT plus postage = £91.13

I bought at Yandles for £85 all in.


----------



## nev (18 Oct 2012)

EnErY":2i2fkieh said:


> Is this the Taffs Corner? . mine are numbered But yet To find out The reason Why.



Yes






Re: the numbers - each jaw is matched to its carrier. see this post and esp. chas' answer half way down.


----------



## WoodMangler (18 Oct 2012)

nev"Re: the numbers - each jaw is matched to its carrier. see [url=https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post679770.html?hilit=jaws#p679770:2bre3dhz said:


> this post[/url] and esp. chas' answer half way down.


Diolch, nev


----------

